# Is there a good plugin close to the Moogerfooger Ring Modulator ?



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 8, 2014)

TX


----------



## evilantal (Dec 9, 2014)

In the Ring Modulator area, I know of a few at least.
Don't know if they sound like an original Moogerfooger, though...

WOK Ring-O (free) http://www.music.service-1.de/html/wok_ringmodulator_vst.html

Melda MRingModulator (free) http://www.meldaproduction.com/plugins/product.php?id=MRingModulator

Melda MMultiBandRingModulator http://www.meldaproduction.com/plugins/product.php?id=MMultiBandRingModulator


----------



## lee (Dec 9, 2014)

Is the wok Ring-64bit?


----------



## evilantal (Dec 9, 2014)

lee @ Tue Dec 09 said:


> Is the wok Ring-64bit?



No, just 32-bit sadly...


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Dec 9, 2014)

Downloaded the Melda freebie pack for Mac. TX. Will report back how the ring mod sounds


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 9, 2014)

Melda's is good, but needs additional distortion/resonance to get close to my ancient pedals.
I have an ancient Maestro and a custom pedal based on the ARP Ring Mod.
Maestro is great on synths and Hammond tonewheel sounds, the ARP is just perfect for that Rhodes/Josef Zawinul sound.
Never tried the Moogerfogger, demos I heard were not doing what I would use a RM for, so can't say how it responds to mono or stereo audio signals.

Melda really makes cool stuff though like the Multiband Panner, MRotary...really in your face sound quality. Seems to escape the usual "Wide" Native sound, and emphasize Focus.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 11, 2014)

I used Scope DSP's Modular IV app to make one my Pedals couldn't get.

Always liked John McLaughlin's work and Josef Zawinul's stuff.
The multiple LFOs means I can also add Random Pitch, and by using controlled note velocity, the effect is triggered on the fader of the Red Module by values higher than 120.

Pretty versatile stuff for live work.


----------

